
Sony VP Files Bogus DMCA Notice Because His Salary Is Listed on Wikileaks - jswny
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160711/01191434930/sony-pictures-legal-affairs-vp-files-bogus-dmca-notice-because-his-salary-is-listed-wikileaks.shtml
======
rblatz
Until we start holding people accountable for filing false DMCA notices we
will continue to see massive abuse of DMCA Takedown requests.

~~~
hasteur
knowingly filing a false DMCA notice is perjury, and because the filer is a
lawyer, the state bar can take care of his misconduct.

~~~
dragonwriter
> knowingly filing a false DMCA notice is perjury

Not entirely true; one of the things that has been frequently criticized about
the DMCA notice process is that the only part of the DMCA "takedown" notice
that is under penalty of perjury is the statement "that the complaining party
is authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is
allegedly infringed." None of the rest of the material in the notice, notably
including the identification of the allegedly infringing material or the
statement of "good faith belief that use of the material in the manner
complained of is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law"
is under penalty of perjury.

See 17 U.S.C. Sec. 512(c)(3)(A)

------
hasteur
Found the State Bar of California website, found Yankelvits' membership
profile
([http://members.calbar.ca.gov/fal/Member/Detail/155676](http://members.calbar.ca.gov/fal/Member/Detail/155676)
who the hell uses a Yahoo email account any more), sent off a contact us form
asking the bar to open an investigation into the member so that they can see
if other fradulent DMCA notices have gone out.

------
worg
I seriously hope those requests are reviewed by humans, so the person
reviewing it could've got a good laugh.

------
scoot
Blogspam. This _appears_ to be the original source:
[https://torrentfreak.com/sony-tries-censor-
wikileaks-160709](https://torrentfreak.com/sony-tries-censor-wikileaks-160709)

~~~
marak830
Techdirts fairly well known for tracking stories such as this.

